# The race is on!!!



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 21, 2005)

Andrew is 3 posts behind Bob! Will the Bob get his surge of posting adrenaline and push Andrew into a demoralizing defeat? Or will he hit the wall while Andrew flies by singing Psalms? Come on Bob! Pick it up! I don't need to be next!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 21, 2005)

The _real_ question is who can afford the best donation to the poor seminary student with the power to delete posts....


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 21, 2005)

As long as your Old School instead of New School :bigsmile:


----------



## pastorway (Feb 22, 2005)

better yet the query about who can pay the poor bi-vo preacher who has the power to restore deleted posts....wait....can I do that? I don't think I can do that.....oh, never mind.......



:bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Andrew is 3 posts behind Bob! Will the Bob get his surge of posting adrenaline and push Andrew into a demoralizing defeat? Or will he hit the wall while Andrew flies by singing Psalms?


And can it be that I should gain
An interest in the Savior's blood. 
Died he for me...

(Oh no! Will this thread turn into another EP debate?)

who caused his pain?
For me, who him to death pursued? 
Amazing love! how can it be That thou, my God, shouldst die for me?...



> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Come on Bob! Pick it up! I don't need to be next!


*Me*: But coach. [panting] I can't go another stroke! My fingers are cramping up!

*Coach*:Work through it, Howes! You stop, and the rest of the team does icon sprints and goes on a 10 page run afterwards!

*Me:*  But coach!

*Coach:* Howes!

*Me:* Ok, Ok, I'm going!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

Now, I'm up by 4 posts!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The _real_ question is who can afford the best donation to the poor seminary student with the power to delete posts....


I'm just a poor layman, lacking in funds...

...but have I told you lately how much I appreciate the wonderful job you do on the board as a SUPER ADMINISTRATOR (and the title really doesn't do you justice!). I admire the power that you have to delete posts - its amazing. That sure is super...

...And I'll just bet, unlike other moderators, administrators, and super administrators, that you probably even have the power to not only delete, but on occasion to add as well...old, buddy, old pal!

Some may think, for whatever reason, that I'm just trying to butter you up. I think you know me better than that, though. (?)


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

Now I'm up by 6! And after I click the Post Reply button, it'll be 7!!!

[thinking]
What will happen if I double click the Post Reply button...or triple click...
[/thinking]


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> better yet the query about who can pay the poor bi-vo preacher who has the power to restore deleted posts....


{getting the butter out and preparing to butter up...}



> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> wait....can I do that? I don't think I can do that.....oh, never mind.......


{putting the butter back in the frig}


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

I really should start getting ready for work now, but is 8 enough of a buffer to allow me to get to work and keep Andrew from catching me? I doubt it, unless he sleeps in late! {sniffle, sniffle} I suppose I could call in sick today (I am getting a little sick of work, after all)...nah, can't do that...Any volunteers to take Andrew out for a few beers this morning and maybe treat him to one of those big, fat cigars (the real slow burning kind) afterwards?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Andrew is 3 posts behind Bob! Will the Bob get his surge of posting adrenaline and push Andrew into a demoralizing defeat? Or will he hit the wall while Andrew flies by singing Psalms? Come on Bob! Pick it up! I don't need to be next!





Psalm 68, the song Huguenots sang to victory in battle by God's grace!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The _real_ question is who can afford the best donation to the poor seminary student with the power to delete posts....





Wish I had more Fred, but this is all I got right now!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



 gentlemen! Keep up the good work!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I really should start getting ready for work now, but is 8 enough of a buffer to allow me to get to work and keep Andrew from catching me? I doubt it, unless he sleeps in late! {sniffle, sniffle} I suppose I could call in sick today (I am getting a little sick of work, after all)...nah, can't do that...Any volunteers to take Andrew out for a few beers this morning and maybe treat him to one of those big, fat cigars (the real slow burning kind) afterwards?



I don't wanna see a beer or a cigar this morning. Yesterday I was sick all day. Today I'm in recovery mode. I'll be posting fewer than usual, Bob...


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I'll be posting fewer than usual, Bob...


So, we're talking maybe 30 or 40 instead of 50 or 60?

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...





Thanks, Bob!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 22, 2005)

Keep it up Bob! You widened your lead by 6! 

[Edited on 2-22-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> Keep it up Bob! You widened your lead by 6!


Thanks, Patrick! And you just keep those dancing bananas coming. They may just come in handy if, by some unexpected turn of events, Andrew manages to pass me and starts chasing after you...I know you're thinking its purely hypothetical, but, use your imagination. It could (but probably won't) happen.


----------



## Authorised (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> \
> 
> I don't wanna see a beer or a cigar this morning.



And you call yourself Reformed? 

Shame, shame...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I am always Reforming; by noon today, Lord willing, I'll be ready for a smoke and a drink!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> And you call yourself Reformed?
> 
> Shame, shame...


You know, Andrew, he's got a point there. A lot of folks look up to you as being truly reformed. In a way, you sort of set an example for the rest of us. You wouldn't want to cause a weaker brother/sister to stumble, would you? How would you feel if they said, "Andrew did it!" and started making up their own excuses not to have a good drink or a good cigar/pipe? 

That's just my , but its something to think about.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey, is this a thread dedicated to gratuitous posts. I almost missed the last one I don't want to miss this opportunity. Question is who do I encourage. Ahh well being a good reformed Christian I have to choose one. Lets see, Bob have I loved but Andrew have I hated... No, no hmmmm, Andrew have I loved and Bob have I hated.... No, this is too tough for me, guess I'll leave the choosing up to God. Go Andrew, Go Bob...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

This one says "I am of VirginiaHuguenot," this one says "I am of Bob"...nay, but I say, let there be no divisions in the Puritan Body, er, Board. Let us all keep to the same goal -- Scott Bushey! 

[Edited on 2-22-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I am always Reforming; by noon today, Lord willing, I'll be ready for a smoke and a drink!


You posted this as I was working on my last post. So glad to see that you're living up to, and exceeding, our expectations of you!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Semper reformanda, Bob!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope I'm not taking Lon's post out of context:



> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> ...Go Bob...



Thanks, Lon.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Hey, is this a thread dedicated to gratuitous posts. I almost missed the last one I don't want to miss this opportunity.



*Pop Quiz:*
1. Without looking, can anybody tell me who locked that thread of gratuitous posts?





Need a hint?






> _Originally posted by Andrew_
> This one says "I am of VirginiaHuguenot," this one says "I am of Bob"...nay, but I say, let there be no divisions in the Puritan Body, er, Board. Let us all keep to the same goal -- Scott Bushey!



Hint: It wasn't me and it wasn't Andrew.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh, Oh! Did I just hear some keys jingling? Are those somebody's car keys for unlocking a car door? Or maybe they're just house keys...you don't suppose that somebody's looking for the key to lock the...no, never mind! Maybe I'm just getting a little paranoid.

[Edited on 2-22-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## pastorway (Feb 22, 2005)

You mey be paranoid but that doesn't mean that they aren't all out to get you!


now where did I put my keys.......


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Wow...




...and after all that, he still passed me and is at last count up by four! And that's on a day when he's sick!


Another one bites the dust!
Another one bites the dust!
And another one's gone 
And another one's gone...

Well, Patrick, he's all yours. I did my best! Enjoy your lead!

Not to worry you or anything, but I had predicted he'd pass me on 3/28. He's on a rampage and it doesn't look like he's taking prisoners.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> You mey be paranoid but that doesn't mean that they aren't all out to get you!
> 
> 
> now where did I put my keys.......




(that was good for another post but, like they say, "too little, too late")


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

heh heh


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> heh heh


Andrew,
I just wanted to compliment you on your posting efforts. I know you're really busy, so I'll understand if you don't respond to this post.

Bob


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

Bob, I am grateful for your generous compliment, but really, you're a much better poster than me.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Duly noted Bob. But don't count yourself out just yet. Your only 2 behind right now. And I won't worry so much yet about him catching up. I sing Psalms too!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 22, 2005)

nate -pastorway im not afraid of post deleting power

PW(in Yoda voice) -You will be, you will be.

blade


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bob, I am grateful for your generous compliment, but really, you're a much better poster than me.


I was trying to think of a humble, gracious way to answer your post, but nothing came to mind and time is of the essence in this 'posting battle', so

...I agree! Thank-you!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Duly noted Bob. But don't count yourself out just yet. Your only 2 behind right now. And I won't worry so much yet about him catching up. I sing Psalms too!



If he ever catches up to you, the final posting war could be an interesting one:

*Patrick*:  Psalm 52
*Andrew*: Good one, but  Psalm 22!
*Patrick*: Oh yeah,  Psalm 51 and Psalm 43
*Andrew*:  Psalm 1
*Andrew*:  Psalm 2
*Patrick*:  Psalm 148, Psalm 149, and Psalm 150
*Patrick*:  Psalm 17
*Andrew and Patrick (duet)*:  Psalm 5


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...




Your a hoot Bob!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## blhowes (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_


What was that, Psalm 18? Very nice!


----------

